# Light Chart for CFLs and PAR?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

One thing you'll actually want to do is read the Lighting Sticky.

All of your questions are answered there.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

post #21 in the first sticky thread if you haven't opened it already LOL
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=837592&postcount=21


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Read the sticky on CF. It didn't have all of the information that I'm looking for. Thanks, though.

Steven :flick:

ps I managed to get the bulb and the dome about 4" up. The light's on so I'll go and check the luminosity. Thanks

Steven


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

We were doing great with measuring PAR for CFL bulbs until we noticed that we had been making a few mistakes. That set us back a lot, and since then I haven't done any more testing. It is a much harder thing to do than it appeared to be, since the light you get from the dome-type reflectors depends so much on whether or not the bulb sticks out beyond the end of the reflector. It also isn't clear yet that bulbs from different manufacturers and with different color temperatures will give comparable PAR readings. I keep planning to go back to this, but haven't done so yet.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Hoppy,

At least you know there's at least one person who's waiting for the results. I hope my requests might be usable at some time in the future. It seemed to me that a product such as I described might be useful to a lot of people.

Thanks,

Steven


----------

